# Death guard help



## Extraho (Nov 28, 2007)

I just started a death guard army, but my squads seem faaaaar too expensive, even for CSM, so far I have:

Typhus/ chaos lord (term armour + deamon wep)

2 squads of 10 CSM (can be converted easily to plague marines)

,my 2 squads each have the mark of nurgle 2 plasma guns + 2 flamers, the aspiring champions have PP's and one has a PF while the other has a PS

any help[ where in goin gwrong or what i should get next?





(sorry if i got abbreviations wrong)






sorry wrong section, requesting a 'move'


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would get rid of the Plasma Pistols and Flamers. If your going to true Death Guard and not Iconned then Plasma is the perfect guns for them as they can use FNP if they overheat and fail their AS. If your going with Iconned marines I would use Meltas as you will be able to shoot and assault with no problem. I wouldnt use Typhus in small games but would rely on a Sorceror or maybe Lord. I personally tend to favor Sorcerors more. Power Fists are a good option regardless of points cost unless you know that you are not facing any vehicles or MCs.


----------



## Extraho (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the help  any idea what i should get next? i was thinking a defiler.... but im only choosing it because it look quite fun to paint.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

You have some pretty expesive up grades, the new codex plasma weaponry is pretty pricey. I think the new GW Design trend is for players to field bigger armies and more points. But thats just rumor and speculation.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Defilers are EXCELLENT choices. Even more in the new Codex, since they're proper shock vehicles now rather than artillery platforms (which is clearly not what GW intended, but hey...) in the old codex. They can advance with your infantry, shelling the opposition, and then when they get stuck in, they can throw a bunch of attacks if you arm them for close combat. There's absolutely no reason to take a reaper autocannon and heavy flamer setup anymore-- not when you can trade them for close combat weapons for free.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Biker Death Guard can be fielded at Toughness 4/6 now.. the "Death Possessed" Marines can be interesting. Defilers are ok but I tend to use squads and now you can give Havoc squads the mark of Nurgle or Tzeenthc if you want to give them a nice Inv. Did I mention that Sorcerors are nice... whats better than 1 Sorceror?? 2!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

plasma guns are the best for the death guard as its almost impossible for them to fail their save. the bikers look really promising, as they can be T6 if marked, but im not sure about the costs.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> sorry wrong section, requesting a 'move'



Granted. Moved to Tactics.

*The Wraithlord
Heretical High Council*


----------



## iandanger (Dec 11, 2007)

as an HQ I must say the Daemon Prince with a mark of nurgle is damn impressive. You get 4 attacks, 4 wounds, you can pay for wings and make him a psycher. Plus he's a monstrous creature immune to instant death. Very good for the price.

Also I really like Chaos Spawn, theyre a useful distraction that is forced to advance into battle no matter what. A defiler is a good vehicle choice, and I'd recommend looking at the Obliterators as heavy artillery, since each turn you can use a different weapon, and in close combat their arms morph into powerfists, in case of pesky infiltrating units attempting to disrupt your weapons fire. expensive? yes, and if the point cost goes to high, consider havocs instead.


----------



## Regwon (Nov 22, 2007)

in my current chaos army i have two squads of 7 plague marines with 2 plasma guns and a champion with a power fist for 231pts a peice. i must say they do an excellent job. with T5 and Feel No Pain they are really hard to kill, especially if you stick them in cover. 2 plasma guns are enough to turn most heavy infantry pale. these things can kill terminators without too much trouble, as long as they get a shooting phase in first. two of these suads supporting a Nurgle demon Prince with wings and Warp Time can really put some pressure on an opponent who has any intention of moving. Add a defiler and you have all your bases covered.


----------



## iandanger (Dec 11, 2007)

Regwon, that seems like a good config. Do you take any csm? Or do you make plague marines/other types of marines your troops and ignore the cheaper ones? I'm starting to think the regular space marines are a waste, since getting the mark of nurgle adds 50 pts to the cost


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

imo taking the real death guard pays off as only paying few points instead of 50

i would deffinately consider the demon prince btw i use one now and he is VERY affective, typhus is more for big games as he attracts alot of firepowerin big games you could do what i do... field both  but i mean BIG games like 2000+


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

My Nurgle army has three units of eight plague marines in each unit,two plasma guns,they are tough to move of a position,i usually have a unit of something else to back the troops up,for example ill move a unit of plague marines onto a position that i need to keep and back them up with some deep striking terminators,or obliterators,chosen ,havocs,the idea being that the enemy will have to get rid of the troops to get the position but they will have to deal with the special unit to,


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Plague marines are excellent troops; quite possibly the best objective takers in the game. With T5, FNP, fearless and blight grenades they are extremely resilient. They are a massive improvement on CSMs with the mark of nurgle.

It is well worth buying them a rhino. It keeps them a lot safer from things like battlecannons and gets them where you need them.

You will want some kind of long ranged shooting as well. Obliterators do this best, though defilers do work nicely with plague marines too. When using a lot of plague marines it's a good plan to get a lot of other tough units, so that the other guy doesn't have enough heavy weps to go around.


----------



## boredwithmarines (Apr 3, 2009)

Imo you should use real death guard and in squads no bigger than 7 with a powerfist and 2 melta guns forget plasma.them a rhino with extra armor. Defilers are arguably the best vehicle in the game for the points u should have at least one in the army. typhus is not worth it imo use a lord with demon weapon in terminator armor and a nurgle demon prince with warp time and wings u will get alot more out of them. I hope this helps


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

why forget plasma guns,meltas have such a short range,my whole army is kitted out with plasma guns,i have a chosen unit with 5 of them in it and each of my troop choices has two each,


----------



## boredwithmarines (Apr 3, 2009)

take melta because the whole army is mounted in rhinos so range is really not an issue and they are great for destroying your opponents vehicles. i take 4 squads of 7 plague marines with 2 melta and a fist mounted in a rhinos and it works great. Melta really is the way to go the age of plasma is over.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

I would suggest 1 or 2 squads with Plasma and 1 or 2 squads with melter. With this setup you have the right tool for every enemy unit. And stick them all in Rhinos, its the best thing you can do with PM. You can fire your 2 special weapons out of the fire hatches and but they are still protected from stuff which negates their FNP. If I can spare the points I usually put Havoc-Launchers on the Rhinos. Than the PMs can sit in their Rhino on objectives and rain down anti-infantry fire on the opponent.


----------

